# I am suffering a lot of Social anxiety and it is worsening my health



## Adam1982 (Aug 15, 2009)

I am suffering from social anxiety for more than 8 years 
my Age now 27 years
Not used any drugs or supplements for Social Anxiety
I thought that I would begin to treat myself with Natural supplements 
I will test all herbs, vitamins and amino acids 
Really I am confused !! 
what Can I start with all this ?

5-HTP (5-Hydroxytryptophan) 
Winter Cherry 
Vinpocetine
Panax Ginseng
Ashwagandha
Passion Flower
Bacopa Monniera (Brahmi)
Matricaria Recutita L. (Chamomile Flower)
Choline 
phosphatidylserine
DL-Phenylalanine 
GABA 
Inositol (myo-inositol) 
Kava Kava (Piper methysticum) 
L-Glutamine 
L-Theanine 
L-Tryptophan 
L-Tyrosine
L-Glutathione
Acetyl-L-Carnitine
Nicotinamide 
Omega 3 Fish Oil 
Phenethylamine 
Phenibut 
Picamilon 
Rhodiola Rosea 
SAM-e 
St. John's Wort 
Taurine
Valerian (valeriana officinalis) 
Magnesium
Folic Acid
vitamin B12
vitamin B6
vitamin C

I need your opinion


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I've heard that 5-HTP is really good for serotonin to get to the brain. My mom takes it a lot and she hasn't had any side affects. I don't know though and I certainly wouldn't advise taking anything without double checking with a doctor .


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I've tried about half of those and Inositol powder is the only one that made significant difference. I mix 3 teaspoons a day with water (source naturals brand)


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

My opinion, you should see a head doctor. Let him/her prescribe you something that the doctor can monitor.


----------



## Adam1982 (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks Guys

I am currently started taking 5-Htp & St John's Wort

and I waiting the effect


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

How about mangesium for the anxiety with a little taurine. Taurine is an amino acid that reduces adrenaline. Manganese and tyrosine you could use to boost Dopamine production, which will also ease some anxiety and elevate confidence and sociability.


----------

